# lpg vapour tanks



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

hi ...today was gas service day as it's a year since my conversion i asked for an extender stay to be fitted while it was there ,Steve the fitter said ok no probs only to discover my vapour tank was obselete.After looking it up was not convinced it could be done something about a one way valve in and one out and was concerned about attatching a gas bottle to the tank ,said it would just flood out as soon as attatched,he took me in the sores and showed me a variey of vapour tanks his recomendation was fit a new vapour tank and link it to the existing tank,he gave me a choice of 85ltr tank and a 60ltr tank if took the 60 ltr tank that would give me 95ltrs and an extender stay could be fitted to the new tank at 95ltrs it probably wouldnt be neccessary the reason i am loooking at this is i intend to leave it on the same site for the 6 week school hols in the south of France all this at a cost of £400 ish ,so what do you think fellow rv ers and please let me know how much your domestic tanks hold and how they last on average ,seems alot of money and extra weight ,my presant vapour tank holds 35ltr am i doing right or is just more toys for the boys?
Dave


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dave as I understand it the extender-stay fits between the shut of valve and the regulator. On mine and some others I have seen the the valve goes straight into the tank and is connected to the regulator by 6" of hose, and the regulator is bolted to the side of the tank. 

From what others have said you turn the valve off unscrew the regulator and pipe, fit the extender-stay, and refit the pipe and regulator, maybe moving the regulator further along the tank.

So I can see no reason for his advise, he's not trying to rip you off is he?

My tank holds around 100 litres so at 80% about 80litres of LPG. yours seems a bit small? are you sure you have the size right, most of the ones I have seen from memory are about the same size as mine.

Olley


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

hi olley my tank is defo 35 lts and the valve comes from the end in a elbow then the reg and not a great deal of room ,maybe they fit a smaller one on c class so as you can see it's not ideal for my use 
dave


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi sounds a simular set up to mine, valve screws into the tank with a pipe out at 90 degrees into the reg.

I can see why you want a bigger tank, 35L ain't much for an RV, but you will only need it for cooking and fridge if your not on electric, if you are you won't need it at all.

Just more locker space used up for the extra tank, less room for all those essential bits we fill up with.  

Olley


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Luggnut

Is it really such a pain to take the RV and get it filled up if you run short?? Im sure a run instead of sitting still for 6 weeks would do the RV the world of good not to mention stopping the tyres flatspotting. Sounds a damn sight cheaper then £400.00!!!!!!

Dazzer


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

olley my hot water, cooker and heating are gas only, frige works better on gas than electric.

dazzer it would be a pain see pic of set up plus about 70 miles to lpg/gpl station from site


----------

